# IBS and Fibroids



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

It seems to me that my IBS-D has been getting worse in proportion to the growth in my uterine fibroids. My Dr doesn't think this link makes sense but I wonder if the pressure of the fibroids in my abdomen and against my bowels triggers my IBS. Has anyone had this experience as well or any thoughts on this?


----------



## bloatella (Mar 1, 2004)

yes, i have them both too. and i think you are right - there must be a link as it is just getting worse. i am considering surgery on fibroids in order to eliminate at least one......what are your thoughts?


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

I have considered surgery but decided against it as I hope to start a family in a couple of years. I'd rather not mess with my uterus until after that. However, if my fibroids don't reduce in size by then I may have to as my Dr says large fibroids can increase chance of miscarriage. I would not get a hysterectomy regardless but the newer surgeries that just remove the fibroids seem quite okay. Thank you for letting me know that you are having a similar experience. I am so glad I found this community. It makes it easier just knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## IBSCcat (Mar 18, 2004)

geez, just call me granny, I guess. I used to have a lot more back pain while standing for long periods before I entered early menopause. My gynecologist said the fibroids probably were responsible for my pain, due to their position. She also said they could contribute to bowel problem - C for me. She said surgery might help but was a judgement call for me, since fibroids typically shrink in menopause. Having this discussion in my mid-forties, I did not have the surgery. It seems my back pain has indeed diminished. Alas, my IBS-C is only getting worse, I believe not related to fibroids.


----------



## sheila1 (Mar 15, 2004)

I've just written this in 2 other threads, but in case 'feelinpoopy' doesn't look at them I'll write it again.I had fibroids and thought they might be making the IBS worse (had a very 'heavy' feeling and thought they might be pressing on the bowel) but since having a hysterectomy last year my IBS isn't any better. So looks like the fibroids weren't having an effect.


----------

